# Main > News >  Campaign Cartographers Annual November 2012

## Djekspek

Hi, proFantasy just announced the November 2012 annual for CC3. It's an extension of the overland symbols set I created earlier this year, with extra symbols for specific races (dwarves, elves, orc's). You can check out the details at the website of proFantasy. Cheers, DJ

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Oh wow, I liked your former set alot. Are there any more detailed Images of the new set?

----------

